

HN: Brokerage for options trading? - keven

Does anyone have ideas about a good online brokerage for options trading?<p>I am looking for a fast, low transaction fee brokerage (maybe even provide api?) for tradings options in high volume.
======
Shooter
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!! <http://www.thinkorswim.com/> !!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

------
byrneseyeview
I have heard good things about optionsXpress.com from a software developer
turned quant.

But this is probably not Hacker News.

------
zacharye
I use etrade and have been very happy with them.

